# 1980s Mongoose BMX Frame...Columbus Ohio



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Oct 16, 2010)

Vintage 1980s Mongoose frame.

Has light rust...Missing one bearing cup.

Frame is straight and true.

A good start to a vintage bike

$50 or trade ?

#'s M6-I19881


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Oct 24, 2010)

To Andy:  Sorry i was a day late  putting this on C/L....Just got a 90 pound Doberman

and she has been a hand-full...But the frame is still here for you, If you still want it ???

10-24-2010


----------



## lllm (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi what u have is a 1986 mongoose freestyle frame i hope this helps u


----------

